# drewry & sons bottle



## jjdj1986 (Jan 10, 2012)

can anyone tell me something about this bottle?


----------



## Ratzilla (Jan 10, 2012)

Drewry's was a major brewery there, your bottle is probably from the 1900-10 era. Out of my collecting area, so I can't help you with value/rarity.


----------



## jjdj1986 (Jan 10, 2012)

thank you


----------



## brokenshovel (Jan 10, 2012)

And it appears it was burried in the sand/muck with just the top exposed to sand in current which frosted the bottle


----------



## jjdj1986 (Jan 10, 2012)

i found it at the bottom of the mississippi river.


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 10, 2012)

Hello jjdj1986,

 Welcome to the A-BN and thanks for showing us a diving recovery. What were you doing at the Mississippi bottom?

 "4a	Drewry & Scotten	1864	
 4b	Drewry & Greig	1867	
 4c	Edward Drewry, North Star Brewery	1888	
 4d	Drewry & Sons	1912	" From. The years are for "year closed."

 Then there's this, "ST PAUL            16-S-23-MN-L- 8 -"DREWRY & SONS"(N) "1923"(Btm) " From.

 There were Hutches.

 More history on Edward Drewry, and still MORE.






 "Drewry and Son Bottling Plant, 704 Drewry Lane, St. Paul.
 Photograph Collection 1938 
 Location no. HD7.9 p2" From.




From.















From.


----------



## MINNESOTA DIGGER (Jan 15, 2012)

SODA BOTTLE   this was one of the biggest bottlers in minnesota  they distributed into wisconsin and iowa , all over minnesota . there is also a beer bottle from the minn bottler ,


----------

